
Charles Manson and the Apocalypse to Come - smacktoward
http://blog.lareviewofbooks.org/essays/charles-manson-apocalypse-come/
======
nabla9
Famous or popular crazies seem to be able to absorb and express the raw
zeitgeist directly and mix it freely without logic or purpose. People respond
to that in emotional level.

It makes sense that Charles Manson wanted to be Marilyn Manson. Artistic
expression is safe space for ideas without reason.

~~~
sgt101
I think that it's because their experience can be moulded and used in popular
polemic that they become famous and maintain their fame. The "uninteresting"
ones simply disappear.

------
Theodores
Malignant Narcissism.

